
Oracle is selling private critical security updates - orf
https://twitter.com/senorarroz/status/1110255155763503111
======
resoluteteeth
The messaging hasn't been totally clear, but it's actually pretty simple: you
either need to use OpenJDK or you need to pay for the Oracle version. They are
now basically the same thing, and for most people, OpenJDK is what you want to
be using now.

